# BB86 Ultra Torque Adapter cups installation question



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

About to install my Campy BB86 adapter cups into a carbon frameset. The Campy installation video on youtube shows a dry installation. I have also heard complaints about creaking and using Loctite 641 usually solves that.

So...how did you install your cups...dry, with Loctite or did you use something else?

Thanks!


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

I used the bb30 cups with a but of grease and have had no issues several months in.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I just did this in my Ridley and was fretting over the very same thing. My Noah had carbon inserts in the frame, so I decided to use Carbon Paste with zero problems. If you have aluminum inserts in the bottom bracket shell, you might consider Loctite, but honestly I would do it dry and see how the results go. What frame are you putting them in? It looked from my research that Cannondales had issues with the creaking.


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

It is a Scott CR1, the bottom bracket is carbon. I put it together last night and used some Loctite 641. That is what Cervelo recommends for securing their BBrright bottom brackets, and from what I understand, is what Cannondale also recommends. Loctite 641 is a retaining compound, not a thread locker like most people think. I had to order it from an industrial supply house.

I plan to ride it tomorrow, so we will see how it goes. Interestingly, the bb86 cups inserted pretty easily into the frameset. I could press them most of the way in with my hands. Just had to use a press for the last little bit.

Thanks for the response.


----------

